# AIB 2 out of 2!!



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

Just a quick note to thank the two people that have already rung us about insurance and then both taken the policies!!

What a great start and thank you again for your business. 

Please speak to Leah, she loves a GTR and can be contacted on 02380 268351


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

I bet you can't match/better my quote with admiral, none of the specialist insurers could.


----------



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm willing to bet you I'd give it a good go!

Leah Burt
AIB Insurance
02380 268351


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

My GTR is with AIB


----------



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

That's brilliant, thanks for your business.

If you need any help or assistance, you're welcome to ring me personally, my names Leah, and the number is 02380 268351


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

AIB Insurance said:


> I'm willing to bet you I'd give it a good go!
> 
> Leah Burt
> AIB Insurance
> 02380 268351


I will give you a ring Leah.. thanks.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Does your discount apply to just people insuring a GT-R or any member of the GT-R owners club?


----------



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

Adamantium said:


> Does your discount apply to just people insuring a GT-R or any member of the GT-R owners club?


We offer discount to anyone who is a member of the GTR forums.

Give us a call - it's 02380 268351


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi, do you offer Multi Car discounts and mirror NCB's? With Admiral, renewal in a few months.


----------



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

AdnanK said:


> Hi, do you offer Multi Car discounts and mirror NCB's? With Admiral, renewal in a few months.


Yes we do and we would be more than happy to have a look at insuring your vehicle when it comes up for renewal.

Please give me a call, it's 02380 268351


----------



## Mick E (Sep 7, 2014)

*AIB*

Just renewed the insurance on my R32 GTR and changed to AIB. I dealt with Darren as Leah was on another call but he was totally clued up on the car, mods etc. and offered several options which were cheaper than my renewal quote from my original company. I went with a HNW (high net worth) policy provided through Hiscox and got to say extremely happy with the policy, benefits and price. It even provides cover for other drivers (age 30 or over who are not residing at the same address). They are definitely worth a call at renewal time.


----------



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

Mick E said:


> Just renewed the insurance on my R32 GTR and changed to AIB. I dealt with Darren as Leah was on another call but he was totally clued up on the car, mods etc. and offered several options which were cheaper than my renewal quote from my original company. I went with a HNW (high net worth) policy provided through Hiscox and got to say extremely happy with the policy, benefits and price. It even provides cover for other drivers (age 30 or over who are not residing at the same address). They are definitely worth a call at renewal time.


Thank you for insuring your vehicle through ourselves. 

Please let us know when any of your other vehicles, or even your home insurance is up for renewal as we'd love to insure them as well for you!

If you any any queries or need help with anything at all, give me a call.

Leah Burt
AIB Insurance
02380 268351


----------



## Baraldus (Mar 19, 2015)

I had a very nice experience calling AIB. Spoke to a guy called Nigel and he did everything he could for me.

Even though I have decided to go with another provider I just thought it was worth a mention. It was nice to speak to someone who sounded like they actually care and know what they are talking about.

I only heard about AIB from this forum and I know ill be calling again to see what you can do next year. You guys quoted me on the GTR and my new daily but it would be around £80 more for both.

I always think its worth complementing good customer service.
Thanks


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

called AIB Insurance and they are going to see what they can do for me


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Chronos said:


> called AIB Insurance and they are going to see what they can do for me


Keep us posted would like to see how they compare to Admiral.


----------



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

AdnanK said:


> Keep us posted would like to see how they compare to Admiral.


I called AIB today (Great customer service BTW) and got a quote on a standard MY11 car and a MY11 stg4 car. My circumstances are:

Work in IT Operations as a programmer/IT Analyst
29yo
Single
Live with family but a House owner (not where the car is parked)
Car is parked on a driveway
8 years NCB
Car value approx 50k
Tracker and immobiliser (As standard)
9 years driving license
No accidents or offences

Standard car was £900-something, unfortunately more expensive than Elephant, but the Elephant quote keeps changing so that may become more expensive, and a stg 4 car was £1300 (very good quote considering I wouldn't get insured on this from most insurers!).


HTH


----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

Now on the phone. Fingers crossed


----------



## Spawn (Mar 18, 2015)

Nigel is a very helpful chap . 

I solved my problematic situation with AIB . I will continue to work with them in future for sure! 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/398458-insurance-quotation-special-case.html


----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

No good for me 

£1000 more than flux 

Thanks for your time though guys!


----------



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

J13ME said:


> No good for me
> 
> £1000 more than flux
> 
> Thanks for your time though guys!


That's a shame!

Thank you for giving us a try, maybe we'll get you next year! 

AIB Insurance
02380 268351


----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

By the sounds of it under 30 isn't gonna happen with you guys 
So will try in 5 years haha


----------



## harryturbo (Jan 24, 2004)

*ins*

just gone with AIB Little bit more ££ but piece of mind i get the real value of the car if accident and written off , and there are no hidden extras you get it all ,and i dont have to pay for the mods when i do them, they have included already ,quite happy now ,and very helpful 
thanks guys


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 21, 2015)

Thank you very much Darren at AIB for your insurance quote for my Stagea which I have accepted, this was £70 saving over A-Plan. Well done!


----------



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

Remember guys when your other vehicles or your household insurance is due, give us a call as we offer bigger discounts the more you do with us! 

AIB Insurance
02380 268351


----------



## Brywithay (Nov 20, 2015)

Amazing £669 for both of us and not silly excess too on R32 gtr  2 years no claim..Lisa is great  Adrian flux wanted near £1300


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Requested a multi car quote on Wednesday the 16th, spoke in length as was told they'd get back to me the same day or next, still waiting...


----------



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

AdnanK said:


> Requested a multi car quote on Wednesday the 16th, spoke in length as was told they'd get back to me the same day or next, still waiting...


Hi AdnanK,

I do apologize about this.

If you PM me your name and number I'll make sure someone gives you a call first thing tomorrow morning.

Kind Regards

AIB Insurance
02380 268351


----------

